# Scout



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello and welcome. Oh my goodness Scout is such a cutie patootie  . Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, Congratulations on Scout, what a doll.......


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Scout is adorable.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome, Scout is absolutely gorgeous!.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Love the one in the garden. It's like the whole new world is just waiting for her.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

What a sweetheart! I love the name too. It's on my list for our next puppy if it's a girl.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Welcome! Scout is an adorable little thing!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Scout is very cute and looks like she is a real sweetie! Are you a Harper Lee,"To Kill a Mockingbird" fan?


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Happy said:


> Scout is very cute and looks like she is a real sweetie! Are you a Harper Lee,"To Kill a Mockingbird" fan?


 That's where the name came from, for sure. On the way home from getting her, my daughter and I were running through a list of names. We ran the gamut of Disney characters, TV characters (all the way from my childhood "Ellie"Mae of the Beverly Hillbillies to current shows from her generation "Girl Meets World"). As I threw one out one after the other, Scout came to mind. When I offered it up, she said she liked it. That was that! They are currently reading the book in school. She is a veracious reader and has already read it. She also goes to school with a "Scout" and "Ellie Mae", so these throw-back references weren't new to her. 
I have a feeling the name will do Harper Lee's "Scout" justice!


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Scout has picked up retrieving like it was in her genes or something?[emoji16]























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Took Scout out to see what spring brought us. Blue Bonnets are our State flower. She took right to those too!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

What a sweet girl! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

So cute! She looks so proud with that bumper.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

I got home today and noticed a crew putting a roof on the house next door. I seized the opportunity to let her see and hear new things! As their roofing guns drove nails I encouraged her and assured her everything was ok. Hesitant at first, we watched from a distance. As she let me know it was ok, we would get a little closer. Soon, she paid them little attention, pausing only now and then to give them a puzzled gaze.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Scout is such a doll and a confident girl. 
Great to hear and she her doing so well.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Another neighbor was having a sprinkler system installed, so we sat across the street and watched that process. I was so proud of her confidence today!
Then tonight, we are hanging out in the house. I had the front door open, but the glass storm door was closed. I couldn't see her from where I was sitting so I stood up to peek and watch what she was up to. She came scurrying around the corner with her favorite toy in her mouth. I asked what spooked her and looked toward the door. Nothing outside, but then I noticed our reflections in the glass! [emoji16]
We had a quick game and I got out a mirror to let her see us in. We may have to work on the reflection in the door a little more. The mirror didn't interest her a bit! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Your Scout will be a beautiful Golden. And bumpers are a great carrying around toy. Chuckit balls are a durable chew toy.

Do you plan to hunt with her?

(A friend named their daughter Harper Scout.)

Max (the human, not the dog)


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

PrincessDaisy said:


> Your Scout will be a beautiful Golden. And bumpers are a great carrying around toy. Chuckit balls are a durable chew toy.
> 
> Do you plan to hunt with her?
> 
> ...


 I've always wanted a dog to hunt with, but lack the knowledge for proper training and the bank to have someone else do it. With the resources on the internet now, maybe I will succeed, only time will tell. I hunted with a guy that had a GSP (I think?) that he tried to train himself. That dog was the most spastic dog I've ever seen in the field! 90mph, non-stop! Super distracting! Rarely brought the bird to the shooter. This is what I don't want to happen! I'd rather know that I have a beautiful, wonderful pet back at the house, than an ill-trained one in the field.
Harper Scout is a great name.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Scout got her 2nd round of shots yesterday and had put on a couple of more pounds since she saw the vet 2 weeks ago. 
He said to prepare for rapid growth!
She is 11 weeks and 16.6lbs. 
She loves going for rides in the Jeep and we can't wait for that final round of shots to get her out more places!
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

That is a great looking dog.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

PrincessDaisy said:


> That is a great looking dog.


 Thanks! She has been so much fun, so far! 
She got a bath yesterday. Blows me away how small they are under all of that hair!
I love taking pics of her. I'm working on getting "the perfect picture" of her with my daughter's soccer ball. My daughter was away, with the ball, last night so I used a basketball. We have a way to go, but this was a decent one I got with my phone.
Wish they could keep their cute puppy looks forever!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

AGirlNamedScout said:


> Thanks! She has been so much fun, so far!
> She got a bath yesterday. Blows me away how small they are under all of that hair!
> I love taking pics of her. I'm working on getting "the perfect picture" of her with my daughter's soccer ball. My daughter was away, with the ball, last night so I used a basketball. We have a way to go, but this was a decent one I got with my phone.
> Wish they could keep their cute puppy looks forever!
> ...


I think you nailed it!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What a cutie you are Scout, and really growing!!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Look how cute she is with the basketball. You can really see how much she's grown!!


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

She always thinks when I get a chair out, it MUST be for her? She will slip right under the arm and into the seat before I can even turn around and sit down!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

We never get tired of taking fun pictures! My daughter actually took the one of her from behind, and loves it. I liked it more once I added the script.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

It's been a few weeks, this girl is a mess! So much fun!
Just turned 4 months. 
Second.to last pic was yesterday. We were getting ready to run somewhere and she didn't know she was going to have to miss out on this trip. She ran and jumped in the driver's seat!























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

We took a trip to the mountains last week, to escape the heat. Scout had her first experience with what was left of some snow.
I just noticed my hand in the second pic. That explains the look, "why are you holding that leash, I'm a big girl now!"
The mountain goat photobomb cracks me up a little. [emoji3]






































Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Precious girl, love the photos and she's grown so much!


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

I've really fallen down on the job with posting pics here. 
I dont have anywhere close to the house to let her swim, so the trip to Colorado (5 months old) was her first experience. We saw some dogs playing in the creek and let her try it out. She wanted nothing to do with it! 
About a month later, we loaded her up and went to a local lake. She wanted to eat everything on the bank more than swim. With all the fish bones and trash, I stressed about her swallowing something to the point we had to leave. 
A couple of weeks later we went back to another area on the same lake. The shore was much cleaner in that area, not sure why?
My daughter and I both got in the water and coaxed her out. She LOVED IT!!! Scout may be a normal Golden after all!!!
She wore her self out!
The first trip to this lake I had my good camera, but I didn't even take it this time, so these were just phone pics.






























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos, Scout looks like she had a lovely time!.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Scout is 8 months now and continues to put a smile on the face of everyone she encounters. She is pretty well behaved in public, if we don't count plopping down in front of the door anytime we go to leave a store. She just hates to leave when she is getting so much attention! Here are a few pics from this past month. I think, perhaps she is a bit confused by what I mean about bird dog? She attends all of my daughter's soccer games if the fields allow dogs. In the one picture she appears to be watching my daughter warm up, getting ready to go into goal.






























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

She's grown from a beautiful puppy to a gorgeous girl. Such a sweet face.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She's really grown and looking beautiful!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Scout is a pretty girl...... great pictures. 
Good to hear she enjoyed her swimming trip to the Lake.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Scout turned 9 mos, last week. She got to go on her first camping trip. 
Lately, she has started waking me during the night. Sometimes she goes potty, other times she just wants to sit out there? I suspect as the nights get cooler, that will change.
Here are a few of the more recent pics.






























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwww...what a sweetie Scout is....she looks like she's loving life, like a golden should....I love that last pic!!!! Just precious.....


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Scout looks awesome. Great face. May her journey be a healthy well worn path of mud, treats and endless love.

dlm ny ocuntry


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

A few from this past week.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk






















Having trouble with pics tonight! Just tilt your head sideways accordingly.


----------



## goldendoggo (Nov 17, 2018)

Woww!! scout is a very handsome little boy!!


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

In another month she will be a year old. My the time has flown by!
She has become quiet a cuddle-bug since the holidays started.












































Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh - the last one of her sleeping is so cute!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

She is beautiful and so happy!! Love it.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

She is beautiful and sweet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Scout is beautiful, the pictures are great. 

This is my favorite, it shows her mischievous side.......


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a beautiful girl, all the photos are so lovely!.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Scout is beautiful, the pictures are great.
> 
> This is my favorite, it shows her mischievous side.......


That's an understatement! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

I haven't posted any pics of Scout in a while. Thought I'd share a few more recent ones.
I can't figure out how to rotate the last two? Turn your head sideways, you'll get the idea!



















































Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of Scout, she's a pretty girl. 

FYI-when your pics load sideways, they usually need to be resized.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos of your lovely Scout!


----------

